# Prise casque avec son que dans l'écouteur gauche. (AluBook 12")



## Clockover (8 Octobre 2004)

Voila j'ai remarqué que sur mon AluBook 12" en branchant tous les casques que j'ai chez moi j'ai le même probléme. Il n y a que l'écouteur gauche qui fonctionne.

Il y a pas longtemps de cela les deux marchait....
Ca ne vient pas du casque puisque j'en ai essayer plusieurs.

Cela dit en bougant la fiche male dans la prise jack ca ne change rien.
Mais voila franchement ca me fait chier de ramener mon alubook pour un truc pareil (et je n'ai pas que cela à faire).

Surout qu'il a peut-etre 2 mois....  :mouais: ...


J'avais deja eu un 867 Mhz toujours alubook qui avait eu le même symptome ....
Ca fait beaucoup. Apple met des prises de merde ou quoi ?  :mouais:


----------



## loicc (8 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir,

Dans PREFERENCES SYSTEME\SON\SORTIE : comment est réglée la balance ?


----------



## Clockover (9 Octobre 2004)

tiens oui   
Pourquoi il est partie sur la gauche le truc ?

Enfin bon je me suis un peu emporter car c'est vraiment le truc bete quoi 
 

Mais merci beaucoup


----------

